# How do these look?



## bosipipes (Feb 25, 2008)

opinions please


----------



## gerryr (Feb 25, 2008)

The first one is under-exposed, the second one is better, but still probably under-exposed by 1/3-1/2 stop.  Is that the actual color of the background?  On the second one, the threads are in focus as well as some distance in either direction, but both ends are out of focus, due to the angle of pen relative to the back of the camera.


----------



## spin613 (Feb 25, 2008)

i must congragulate on the wonderfull turning. you did a spectacular job! i must say though, i am not a big fan of the style.


----------



## R2 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the first photo is actually a little over exposed and alittle out of focus. The second photo is fine.
A well turned pen,BTW.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> The first one is under-exposed, the second one is better, but still probably under-exposed by 1/3-1/2 stop.  Is that the actual color of the background?  On the second one, the threads are in focus as well as some distance in either direction, but both ends are out of focus, due to the angle of pen relative to the back of the camera.



It should be noted that I made a major goof with this.  I should have said over-exposed, not under-exposed.[)]


----------



## aurrida (Feb 26, 2008)

prefer the composition of the second i dont like the pen stands much, i dont feel they add anything and can look inferior to the quality of the pen. 

highlight on pen a little bright and would except a darker shadow to the front adding depth and dimension and lowering highlight. 

i think the exposure and focusing can be worked on but as for showing your pen off, it works.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 26, 2008)

Gerryr, I knew what u meant.
Thanks for all the tips


----------

